# Any females out there?



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Are there some females in this forum (if so, holla  )
Or am I just swimming in a sea of males?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

*SWIMMING IN A SEA OF DICKS*


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

we got a few good dedicated female riders on here .. theyll chime in as they log in during the day


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

burritosandsnow said:


> we got a few good dedicated female riders on here .. theyll chime in as they log in during the day


sweet! hey by the way, nice username. burritos and snow are two of the best things!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> *SWIMMING IN A SEA OF DICKS*


way to be blunt


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

dellrides88 said:


> way to be blunt


Don't mind Illegal. He has an obsession with DICKS. He told me to eat a bag of them once.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

what's up dellrides? welcome chica! I'm a woman - great to have another shredder chick on board. This forum is for sure a great and positive place for new and dedicated riders alike.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Haha, when I first read the OP's post, my immediate impression was som 16yo kid who was looking to pick up chicks on a forum haha. But now that I look at it, the OP being a woman makes much more sense.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

My name ain't Fred Flinstone, but I can make your bed rock!

^courtesy of Lloyd


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

tomtom88 said:


> Haha, when I first read the OP's post, my immediate impression was som 16yo kid who was looking to pick up chicks on a forum haha.


that would have been the case if this was snowboard.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

tomtom88 said:


> Haha, when I first read the OP's post, my immediate impression was som 16yo kid who was looking to pick up chicks on a forum haha. But now that I look at it, the OP being a woman makes much more sense.


THAT is funny!! Nope, no creeper adolescent boy here!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

dharmashred said:


> what's up dellrides? welcome chica! I'm a woman - great to have another shredder chick on board. This forum is for sure a great and positive place for new and dedicated riders alike.


Hey hey! Nice to meet you and thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

dellrides88 said:


> THAT is funny!! Nope, no creeper adolescent boy here!


How about a creeper 25 year old?  Just playing... I thought the same thing though when I first read this thread. I was thinking, "damn this dude is shameless!! What a sleeze bag!"


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

A/S/L <--Females only please


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Damn, should change thread title to "I am a female and wondering if other females that snowboard are on this forum". Then no one would get confused. 
But hey, if I surprised anyone and you got a kick out of it then good.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You can always use your profile pic as your avatar 

Or use something real girly like a Hello Kitty avatar and make Dharma puke


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Leo said:


> You can always use your profile pic as your avatar
> 
> Or use something real girly like a Hello Kitty avatar and make Dharma puke



That's a good idea. I going to find an avatar right now. lol

Oh shit, speaking of hello kitty, I found a snowboarding one.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> Haha, when I first read the OP's post, my immediate impression was som 16yo kid who was looking to pick up chicks on a forum haha. But now that I look at it, the OP being a woman makes much more sense.


She could be a sixteen year old "chick" who's a lesbian, looking to pick up other "chicks" on this forum.... 


:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> She could be a sixteen year old "chick" who's a lesbian, looking to pick up other "chicks" on this forum....
> 
> 
> :cheeky4:


doosch!! i give up


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Leo said:


> You can always use your profile pic as your avatar
> 
> Or use something real girly like a Hello Kitty avatar and make Dharma puke


Hello Kitty YUK!









damn..if dell was some creepy meat beating internet predator...i walked right in to that one!!!!


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

dellrides88 said:


> doosch!! i give up


:laugh:


I'm poking fun at you, lighten up.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

dellrides88 said:


> Are there some females in this forum (if so, holla  )
> Or am I just swimming in a sea of males?





burritosandsnow said:


> we got a few good dedicated female riders on here .. theyll chime in as they log in during the day


You can usually tell because they're the ones talking about themselves and how stupid all snowboarder chicks that aren't them are. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

dharmashred said:


> Hello Kitty YUK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow...can assure you that's not true. besides when do predators take time to snowboard?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> You can usually tell because they're the ones talking about themselves and how stupid all snowboarder chicks that aren't them are. :laugh:


I do know some females that board and they maybe good at snowboarding but their personalities suck!!!


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> You can usually tell because they're the ones talking about themselves and how stupid all snowboarder chicks that aren't them are. :laugh:


or, alternatively, 'they' are always talking about their "dude"... :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> I'm poking fun at you, lighten up.



Wasn't sure...lol I take it back.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> You can usually tell because they're the ones talking about themselves and how stupid all snowboarder chicks that aren't them are. :laugh:



Hey at least we don't narrow it down to just organs.....

I do not trash talk because they are different....I trash talk because they are all the same!

Welcome, I am female too(some may dispute this but I really am only one sex) there are a few of us around...just keep in mind that nothing ever said on this forum should be in anyway taken personal and you will get along beautifully....also helps if you have a bit of fire and spice inside....


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

CaptTenielle said:


> Hey at least we don't narrow it down to just organs.....
> 
> I do not trash talk because they are different....I trash talk because they are all the same!
> 
> Welcome, I am female too(some may dispute this but I really am only one sex) there are a few of us around...just keep in mind that nothing ever said on this forum should be in anyway taken personal and you will get along beautifully....also helps if you have a bit of fire and spice inside....


Hey! Thanks for the heads up. After a few of these guy's replies I think I can begin to understand their sense of humor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey dellrides88, those shades you are wearing in your profile picture are awesome! Where can I get some of those? Also, are they polarized? Hehe...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Sick Sense said:


> Hey dellrides88, those shades you are wearing in your profile picture are awesome! Where can I get some of those? Also, are they polarized? Hehe...


Yeah I know aren't they sick?! I got them this season


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum dellrides88. I admire any girl that can come into a mainly male scene and hang.



CaptTenielle said:


> ....also helps if you have a bit of fire and spice inside....


Doesn't that usually call for some sort of cream?


----------



## iVanessa (Jan 19, 2010)

yay for other betties!

I just joined a few days ago


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

sweet iVanessa we are newbs!! 

Thanks john doe!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

iVannessa, is your avatar a picture of you?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> iVannessa, is your avatar a picture of you?


Total Betty!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

john doe said:


> Welcome to the forum dellrides88. I admire any girl that can come into a mainly male scene and hang.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't that usually call for some sort of cream?


And you know this how?????


----------



## iVanessa (Jan 19, 2010)

tomtom88 said:


> iVannessa, is your avatar a picture of you?


yess that's me!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

iVanessa said:


> yess that's me!


Well hot damn, haha.:thumbsup:


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome ladies! I'm a betty as well - it's always nice to have a little estrogen on this forum... 

Dellrides88: Looks like we're neighbors. I'm at Mt. Hood every weekend. I've heard Bachelor pretty sick, but I haven't been there yet.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

iVanessa said:


> yess that's me!


No wayyyy hahaha


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The beauty of snowboarding right here ( =

An intense/extreme sport that yields a lot of females to keep things balanced. Gotta love it


----------



## iVanessa (Jan 19, 2010)

SchultzLS2 said:


> No wayyyy hahaha


haha why would I lie?


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

iVanessa said:


> haha why would I lie?


Psh... I dunno, but props to you then. Looks like a model in a pro photo.


----------



## iVanessa (Jan 19, 2010)

SchultzLS2 said:


> Psh... I dunno, but props to you then. Looks like a model in a pro photo.


they were professionally taken


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

iVanessa said:


> they were professionally taken


Look great. Money well spent.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I came to this thread to make crude and partially childish jokes. I see you bastards beat me to it 


Also, I kind of feel like my avatar is wildly inappropriate now...


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

I guess you know there are mostly males here when you announce you're a female and get a whole bunch of random posts.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mooz said:


> Also, I kind of feel like my avatar is wildly inappropriate now...


Never thought that would happen eh?:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Mooz said:


> I came to this thread to make crude and partially childish jokes. I see you bastards beat me to it
> 
> 
> Also, I kind of feel like my avatar is wildly inappropriate now...


I think anyone can appreciate that picture heh. Am i right or am i right? :dunno:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

This is snowboarding, no such thing as objectifying women here. 

Female shredders objectify us males based on our shredding talents so it's and even game. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

I wish i could get my woman out on a board...wont ever happen and it gives me some free time but it would be cool to be able to plan some trips with boarding involved in the winter!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

The problem with snagging a shredder chick is......we want the best...... you better be able to ride harder then us.....if not....no chance.....sadly I would never date someone that

A: didn't ride 
B: didn't ride better than me
C: showed up in matchy-matchy gear
D: talked bigger than their ability
E: didn't have nice teeth

other than that...you could have one-eye and a small penis.....


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> other than that...you could have one-eye and a small penis.....


Sweet! I'm SO in. PM me your phone number!!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> The problem with snagging a shredder chick is......we want the best...... you better be able to ride harder then us.....if not....no chance.....sadly I would never date someone that
> 
> A: didn't ride
> B: didn't ride better than me
> ...


LoL!!! How about Korean? 

By the way, your C and D narrows down the field to very slim pickings.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> The problem with snagging a shredder chick is......we want the best...... you better be able to ride harder then us.....if not....no chance.....sadly I would never date someone that
> 
> A: didn't ride
> B: didn't ride better than me
> ...


Can I add one Capt?

F: Can't ride powder!!!!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> Can I add one Capt?
> 
> F: Can't ride powder!!!!



I think that was covered in the "ride better than me" part....I can rally powder but suck in the park...

To specify though Yes F is a must...

Like I said...Leo....yes you were also covered on Korean, in the small penis section.....hahahahah just jerkin your (small) chain:cheeky4:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> I think that was covered in the "ride better than me" part....I can rally powder but suck in the park...
> 
> To specify though Yes F is a must...
> 
> Like I said...Leo....yes you were also covered on Korean, in the small penis section.....hahahahah just jerkin your (small) chain:cheeky4:


Damn, I just got epically owned


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

oh man that was hilarious!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry you opened the door......:cheeky4:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, but I've got one eye AND a small penis.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Damn, I'm Korean too...


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

dellrides88 said:


> Are there some females in this forum (if so, holla  )
> Or am I just swimming in a sea of males?



yes u are floating with semen LMAO:laugh:


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

CaptT said:


> The problem with snagging a shredder chick is......we want the best...... you better be able to ride harder then us.....if not....no chance.....sadly I would never date someone that
> 
> A: didn't ride
> B: didn't ride better than me
> ...


This post is ripe for that's what she said jokes. 
Wait....is there a man who doesn't talk bigger than his ability? On a snowboard or in bed, doesn't make a difference... :dunno:


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

They exist, you just haven't met me yet haha.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

lilfoot1598 said:


> Wait....is there a man who doesn't talk bigger than his ability? On a snowboard or in bed, doesn't make a difference... :dunno:


:dunno: I'm sure there's one, he's probably with the only girl who isn't acting like she's doing him a favor by tolerating his menial presence. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

lilfoot1598 said:


> Welcome ladies! I'm a betty as well - it's always nice to have a little estrogen on this forum...
> 
> Dellrides88: Looks like we're neighbors. I'm at Mt. Hood every weekend. I've heard Bachelor pretty sick, but I haven't been there yet.


Hell ya!! I love Bachy! I have been to Timberline once, plan on going there this next month! Last time I went there it snowed about 2 feet overnight.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Damn spunk...you gotta get out of that office...you are learning far too much.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

This thread is great you guys entertain me haha Especially jokes about one-eyed Koreans :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

lilfoot1598 said:


> This post is ripe for that's what she said jokes.
> Wait....is there a man who doesn't talk bigger than his ability? On a snowboard or in bed, doesn't make a difference... :dunno:





tomtom88 said:


> They exist, you just haven't met me yet haha.


...supporting evidence...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

I read through this just for kicks and laughed my arse off :laugh::thumbsup:


----------

